# Bowtech tribute 2007 tuning question



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

Start with what the Bowtech post chart says. You can go to the Bowtech site and download a post and cable chart the link is:

http://www.bowtecharchery.com/downloads/dealerdocs/BT07_modpost.pdf

I own a 06 and 07 Tribute (the best bow Bowtech ever made) and have tuned both a lot. I find that I have to move my post a little more (up to one number) that the post chart recommends. I would never never put the post at 10. You can lock up your cams that way and it can be dangerous and scary as heck. The main thing you want is for the cams to turn over so you can feel a wall. If at the end of your draw the bow feels like it wants to jump out of your hand it is too short. 

If you have any other questions about the Tribute send me a PM.

Bob


----------



## jim46ok (Oct 9, 2008)

Also, if the strings have been changed, there is the possibility of a length difference. The cam(s) will still turn over the same, but give a different drawlength. Agreed, start with MFG chart, and then vary post setting slightly. Overdrawing, along with lockup possibilities on some bows IS dangerous. But it also may cause premature wear on the string where it is sharply bent around the overdrawn cam..


----------

